# Free patterns from Kelbourne Woolens



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.kelbournewoolens.com/freepatterns.html


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link! Some really nice patterns. Love the Alfalfa baby hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, love the owl mitts


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely patterns, thanks for the link.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Nice patterns!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link. This will keep us busy!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful patterns. I downloaded severla...now what to choose


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the great site, I printed out several patterns to do but I especially loved the Wicker Cowl


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## SadieW09 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

